

Zappos is holding a $5000 2 day boot camp. - aliasaria
http://www.zapposinsights.com/live/
Look at the price.
======
profquail
I don't know if anyone else reads "Inc." magazine, but there was a terrific
article on Zappos last month (I just submitted it to HN):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=685301>

Read it if you get a few minutes. It went into great detail about Zappos'
success and their corporate culture, and what they did to put their company on
the map.

P.S. This month's "Inc." has a front-page article on PG and YCombinator which
is also a pretty good read.

